# my first gold test with pictures



## pgm (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi 

i have read and done some testing and here is my first gold test pictures.

I got 20 cpu's and add them in AR, then waited until no reaction, then added urea and then filtered then added bisulfate and hot water, at first it was very cloudy then the next day it had settled down. now it is my first test and i dont know if this good or bad. i have tryed to filter this but my paper is no good it is too fine to catch. what should i do next?

i also broke my vaccume flask today, i put on the vaccume pump and after a few minutes bang and the flask has poped..i had nothing inside the flask just was trying to run some water and clean it but this did not work....i then used some nitric small amount and hcl to eat away what every was stuck and would not suck via the filter..thinking of it now, it might have been the gas that built up inside the flask...well i am ok no one was hurt but it is an eye opener

so will be back on ebay looking for a new flask


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 10, 2010)

_*Bisulfite!!!*_


----------



## pgm (Nov 10, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> _*Bisulfite!!!*_




Sorry did i spell that wrong


----------



## pgm (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry i think it might have been Sodium Metabisulphite, well i have both and i tryed both of them Sodium Bisulphate


----------



## pgm (Nov 10, 2010)

what do you think of the sample in the picture


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 10, 2010)

The sludge does not look like gold to me. It appears as though you have a mixture of salts and *possibly* some gold. The salts should dissolve in hot water or HCl, the gold should not.

What types of cpus were the 20 pieces? 

Precipitated gold powder in solution looks like the consistancy of coffee grounds only lighter colored (red brown) after settling.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> The sludge does not look like gold to me. It appears as though you have a mixture of salts and possibly some gold.


Agreed,It looks like dropped baking soda,which would have come from the bisulfate.


----------



## pgm (Nov 11, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> The sludge does not look like gold to me. It appears as though you have a mixture of salts and *possibly* some gold. The salts should dissolve in hot water or HCl, the gold should not.
> 
> What types of cpus were the 20 pieces?
> 
> ...



Hi Steve

I used some ceramic and some normal cpu's...some p486 p386 and some newer ones.. most of the cpu's where green some where black.

this was my first go at cpu's.....what do i do...shall i filter and then add boiling water to it then wait and see what happen's....or shall i boil this and see what happens..


----------



## pgm (Nov 11, 2010)

mic said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > The sludge does not look like gold to me. It appears as though you have a mixture of salts and possibly some gold.
> ...



yes i did try bisulfate...i thought it would drop the gold.....any idea's on moving forward....i am new at this and i am still reading hooks..


----------



## pgm (Nov 11, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> The sludge does not look like gold to me. It appears as though you have a mixture of salts and *possibly* some gold. The salts should dissolve in hot water or HCl, the gold should not.
> 
> What types of cpus were the 20 pieces?
> 
> ...



how much hcl should i add and should i heat the hcl then add it?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 11, 2010)

Let the solution settle and sipon off the liquid.

Cover the sludge with twice it's volume of water and bring to near boil and hold at this temperature unitl noting esle dissolves.

Cool and let settle, siphon again.

Repeat process above with water if sludge is still bulky and light colored (off-white), if the result of the above is a small amount of fine red-brown sediment then cover with HCl and bring to a slight boil until the color of the acid no longer darkens.

Let cool, settle, and siphon of the liquid.

Redissolve the sediment in AR and test with stannous for gold.

Steve


----------



## pgm (Nov 11, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Let the solution settle and sipon off the liquid.
> 
> Cover the sludge with twice it's volume of water and bring to near boil and hold at this temperature unitl noting esle dissolves.
> 
> ...



thanks for the update i am going to do what you say more pictures in a few days....thankyou very much


----------



## pgm (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I did the water 3 times then it went clear...then I added some HCL and the colour went Redish and small amount of fine dust at the bottom was left.

pictures have been added,


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 14, 2010)

The liquid contains the trash (test with stannous to be certain). The solid contains any gold that may be present.

Siphon off the liquid then treat the sediment with some hot HCl. Anything left is a candidate for AR refining.

Steve


----------



## pgm (Nov 14, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> The liquid contains the trash (test with stannous to be certain). The solid contains any gold that may be present.
> 
> Siphon off the liquid then treat the sediment with some hot HCl. Anything left is a candidate for AR refining.
> 
> Steve



thankyou again i will try again...with AR.


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2010)

Steve, that is harsh, telling a man his solution is full of trash :shock: 

it looked pretty :lol:


----------

